
I tried Prolon’s starvation diet so you wouldn’t have to - gotoblob
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614082/prolon-starvation-diet/
======
radeklew
Why is this articled titled this way? It seems very negative to me, and if I
had just read the headline and moved on I would have assumed the diet was a
silly, maybe even dangerous, fad. The article explains why the science is
sound and ends with the author happy with the results, planning on doing the
diet again in three months.

Is it just me who interpreted the title this way?

~~~
Noumenon72
I was also surprised by the interesting science. We both clicked, though, so
maybe good title.

